# Minneapolis New Flex Driver my experience



## mrx3214 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello, 

I joined the flex program couple years ago. Never picked up any blocks (Because when I looked there was none open) I decided to try out and made myself open on Sundays. Crazy enough I was scheduled for a 4 hour block. Here is how it went for those who are trying it out for there first time. 

You have to accept the block once they schedule it. If you don't they will give it to the next driver.. I was assigned my block on Friday for Sunday afternoon. 

I was honestly looking forward to it. 

1) You get your starting address one hour prior to pick up. 
(Don't leave your house until you get the starting address mistake #1 for me) I was thinking I was going to Shakopee, MN about 35 Mins from Minneapolis. (I live on the UOFM campus) It sent me to the Amazon prime now location By the UOFM campus. Total of 3 minutes from my apartment... 

2) Mistake #2 don't arrive to early. I got there 45 mins before my check in time. You can't do anything until the app tells you to check in anyway. I went back home until the check in time. 

3) Try and get inside the building 15 mins prior and take a number. This will help get the most packages otherwise you get whatever is left over. The express packages

4) My packages had me going pretty far I started in Mounds view and went all the way to Maple Grove. Once I got to Mounds view. Each stop after that was only about 10 mins apart it wasn't so bad with my last stop being in Maple Grove. This would be awful if it was rush hour, honestly I don't think I would of completed them in time if it was between 2:30-7:00PM during the week. 

5) You get two hours to get all the packages delivered. Since I was on a four hour block I went back to the DC in Minneapolis. 

6) Mistake #3 make sure you have some sort of system for your packages. I just had them all over my car and spent allot of time. Searching for each one.. Organized them but don't take to long.. Because you really need to complete the orders by the time they give you. 

7) If you get a 4 hour block try and get back at the start of the next block. Because this is where most of packages come out at. I was late by 10 mins because my drive was so far away. I had to sit and wait for a one hour express. You still get paid the same , but clearly you make more money in tips if you have more packages. So you really want the most amount of packages and stops. 

8) I picked up another block shocking enough because another driver told me. It's almost impossible to pick up blocks. 

9) I did my express run and came right back. Because I wanted to be there early to get a number to start my next block. While I was sitting there waiting. (The guy who looked like he was running things) came outside looked around and went back inside. Next thing I knew my app was sounding off telling me. I had a rush delivery. (One hour express) When I came inside and said "Are you #name and said yes this is your rush packages. They must be able to assign drivers.. Lesson learned don't wait there be far away.. 

10) I did the one hour express and guess what I missed the start of the block. So I sat around again for another express. Mistake number #4 don't hurry back if you are starting another block. Stay far away as possible and time it to get back to the DC at the start of the block. Stay away from downtown Minneapolis because the app can take you off amazon prime now. Put you on restaurant orders or a liquor run. 

Also if it does put you on a restaurant run or liquor run. There was a driver at the DC who was sent out and the place was closed. So make sure they are open. 

That's really about it. I made my express run and went home.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

If you desperate and got time amazon wAnt you!


----------

